# My mountain bike pics.



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Yesterday was my birthday, and today I just got my wisdome teeth out. Which hurts like a B!tch but thank god for pain medacine! 

Well I never really had on offical thread to show off my P2, so here he is. These where some quick pics I took yesterday:





And some blurry x-up manual thing whatever...


Bike:
-07 P2
-hollzfeler cranks
-sunline logo grips
-halo SAS wheels front and back
-tubless kenda small block 8 in front
ohh I was going to put those bb7s RB sold to me but the one i have on now is fine. Cable is long enough for one bar spin and an x-up

Soon to come/wanted:
-new white seat
-spank grips
-NS leg eater pedals (white)
-_maybe_ lower fork 20mm (I might get higher bars if I did that)
-_maybe_ paint fork white

After that it will all be done. I am glad I got back into MTB, with the small block 8 I picked up yesterday the bike is just how I wanted it! :thumbsup: Although I can't ride for a little while.

What do you guys think?


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

yumy yumy yumy

Yay

lets go jumpiing

the crater is rebuit and sick


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

NoBrakes! said:


> yumy yumy yumy
> 
> Yay
> 
> ...


Ya definatly, as soon as I get better:cryin:


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

DJskeet said:


> so here he is


Your pretty [email protected] for riding a man


----------



## CripTiK (Oct 21, 2007)

bbrz4 said:


> Your pretty [email protected] for riding a man


LOL, I was about to say everyone else calls their bike a her...but hey, its ok to be gay.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

I am not gay. I just call my bike a he because otherwise it would break more.

Also instead of the NS leg eaters, will these work with my cranks? http://www.danscomp.com/465211.php?cat=PARTS

thanks.


----------



## Jiffycake (Sep 22, 2005)

yes, any 9/16'' pedal will work


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Jiffycake said:


> yes, any 9/16'' pedal will work


Ok thanks. I wans't sure.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

yeah the legeaters are damn nice pedals, and so is you bike. Burning hot baby! Question = Is that an Aluminium or CrMo frame?

Nice bike!

Maybe jsut tighten your chain a teeny weenie bit and your 100% fine.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

-.---.- said:


> yeah the legeaters are damn nice pedals, and so is you bike. Burning hot baby! Question = Is that an Aluminium or CrMo frame?
> 
> Nice bike!
> 
> Maybe jsut tighten your chain a teeny weenie bit and your 100% fine.


Ya have been meaning to take a link out of the chain and slam the rear axle forward.

Anyway its aluminum, just weighed it in at 32 pounds.


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

wouldn't lower the fork i have never rode a p that rode nice with under a 100mm fork.

also for pedals look for the dmr v8s. they are very cheap and have great grip


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

boyfromthelak said:


> wouldn't lower the fork i have never rode a p that rode nice with under a 100mm fork.
> 
> also for pedals look for the dmr v8s. they are very cheap and have great grip


Ya, only thing is they don't carry them in white. Right now I am deciding between:

White NS leg Eaters

or

EASTERN MAGNESIUM PEDALS (Sealed)


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

go to your shop they make them in white my local shop had them in a little bit ago.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

boyfromthelak said:


> go to your shop they make them in white my local shop had them in a little bit ago.


I already looked around. Not many shops around me carry anything worth buying that i couldn't get for $20 less on the internet.

Ohhh and I mind as well just post this on here. Put it in the freeride section:



Monster lamp:


Animal sticker on cell phone:


Felt:


Street and park riding helmet:






big stuff helmet:




I loled at this one  


And this is what you get for building jumps in Wente!


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

too many stickers....


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Rb said:


> too many stickers....


There are _never_ too many stickers...


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

my shop didn't carry them till my buddy that works there ordered them. now the entire shop has them. you gotta ask they have quite extensive catalogs you can order from.

edit: just looked it up its bti part number DM-1800 for the white v8 pedal


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

boyfromthelak said:


> my shop didn't carry them till my buddy that works there ordered them. now the entire shop has them. you gotta ask they have quite extensive catalogs you can order from.
> 
> edit: just looked it up its bti part number DM-1800 for the white v8 pedal


+1 for DMR pedals. Affordable and great grip.


----------



## Jiffycake (Sep 22, 2005)

Your the mtb equivelent of a rice burner lol


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Jiffycake said:


> Your the mtb equivelent of a rice burner lol


lol, What does that mean?


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

the stickers add 3hp each!!!!!!!!




sorry had to lol


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

way too many stickers... plus why post showing off your sticker collection? and monster sucks.. drink bookoo.. it tastes better and is cheaper and you can get it in 3.5 oz shots that fit in your camel pack nicely. (i got to promote them cause im a rep here in salt lake:yesnod: :yesnod: )

and for pedals i just picked up another pair of wellgo mg 1's off of ebay in white. they only weigh 376 grams and they are extremely grippy and a very wide platform. some dude on ebay is blowing them out and i got some for 30 bucks shipped. i run them on my NS Suburban and soon to have them on my transition Bottlerocket.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

climbingbubba said:


> and for pedals i just picked up another pair of wellgo mg 1's off of ebay in white. they only weigh 376 grams and they are extremely grippy and a very wide platform. some dude on ebay is blowing them out and i got some for 30 bucks shipped. i run them on my NS Suburban and soon to have them on my transition Bottlerocket.


I was looking at those too. Thanks I will start looking for some.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

I just got myself some DMR v12 mags. SO NICE!! I absolutely love them. Definitally my favorite out of any I've ridden. 

BTW nice ride.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Can't decide on pedals. Here are the ones I am looking at:

- Road Gap II platform pedals
- Gusset Slim Jim Pedals 
- Eastern Magnesium pedals sealed
- Ruben pedals
- Primo Strickler Mag sealed
- DMR v8
- Shadow Conspiracy Nostra Sealed Pedals
- Animal Hamilton Sealed Pedals


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

DJskeet said:


> Can't decide on pedals. Here are the ones I am looking at:
> 
> - Road Gap II platform pedals
> - Gusset Slim Jim Pedals
> ...


I have the slim jims, they dont have long enough pins and they are a lil funky mixed insertion used in them, If i can get a longer set of pins for them i think they would be great.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Wellgo B37 is where its at, no they arent white and dont come in white or any other color but they are awesome pedals and I am putting another set on my secret build


----------



## Jiffycake (Sep 22, 2005)

I like azonic fusions.. I got them on ebay for $15 shipped


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

I have heard bad things about all the other pedals. I just need to decide which one:

Road Gap II platform pedals or Eastern Magnesium pedals sealed


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

What have you heard bad about the rubens, trailmixes, or DMR's pedals? Just curious...


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

gwillywish said:


> I have the slim jims, they dont have long enough pins and they are a lil funky mixed insertion used in them, If i can get a longer set of pins for them i think they would be great.


Gusset Slim Jims are relabeled Wellgo Alu.-52 pedals... the cheap version of the MG-52, which is a sweet pedal by the way... almost went that route but chose to try the unsealed trailmixes instead. And yeah, MG-1's are the standard by which most other lightweights are measured by. :thumbsup:

I've heard of rubens blowing up, but hey, there are ridiculous horror stories about all fly products out there, most of it just jive and hate floating around, so until I see it I'll refuse to believe it.

If you can find some DX's for cheap, that would be a solid route to follow.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

What have you heard bad about Wellgo pedals?


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Wellgo MG-1 are the best pedal ever. Light, grip like a motha, great bearings...


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Demo-9 said:


> Wellgo MG-1 are the best pedal ever. Light, grip like a motha, great bearings...


Thats what Im sayin, I have had those and now have the B37 and love them


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Alright I guess you guys convinced me. I haven't actualy hear anything bad about the mg1s. Just good stuff! I think I am going to make a bulk order tomarrow from a few sites. Thnaks for all the help.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Good to hear. Youll like the Wellgos


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

BWVDubya said:


> Good to hear. Youll like the Wellgos


Ya thanks, I'll post updated pics of my bike once I put all the stuff on:thumbsup:


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Sounds good, pics are always nice to see


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

Yep I really like my MG-1's. Im just having trouble finding replacement pins. My LBS cant get em in. Do hardware stores sell them? Do I have to get them off the net.

They are a seriously good pedal though. Bearings are excellent. Strong for the extreme light weight.
Only problem I ever seen with them is a broken pedal body on the turner forum.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

tom2304 said:


> Yep I really like my MG-1's. Im just having trouble finding replacement pins. My LBS cant get em in. Do hardware stores sell them? Do I have to get them off the net.


I am going to start buying all my stuf off the net unless its a complete bike. I just saw the same exact SB 8 on the web for 19.99 and I payed 47.00:madman:

Shipping is never that much anyway.


----------



## Jiffycake (Sep 22, 2005)

return it


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

19.99 is cheaper than cost for ANY of the 26" SB8s. 35-45 dollars is not unreasonable. MSRP ranges from like 48 bucks to 52 bucks.

Where have you seen SB8s for 20 bucks? The only ones I've seen for that price are the 20" ones.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> 19.99 is cheaper than cost for ANY of the SB8s. 35-45 dollars is not unreasonable. MSRP ranges from like 48 bucks to 52 bucks.
> 
> Where have you seen SB8s for 20 bucks? The only ones I've seen for that price are the 20" ones.


Aye.. PLease do tell.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

DJskeet said:


> I am going to start buying all my stuf off the net unless its a complete bike. I just saw the same exact SB 8 on the web for 19.99 and I payed 47.00:madman:
> 
> Shipping is never that much anyway.


Isn't your bike complete now? that's how P series are sold as. 

sorry, had to say it.
You realize that you purchase too many components specific for that frame and more than likely they won't be cross-compatible with a new frame. But hey, if you're a wrench monkey like me then feel free to go all out and mod that rod.  Just realize you're working with a chassis that has kinda junk geo.

and you know... now that you mention that, I actually do recall seeing some sb8 26" for sale cheap somewhere over the summer but I was overseas and couldn't order... don't think it was that cheap, but still... forgot where. ?


----------



## Jiffycake (Sep 22, 2005)

Skeet probably thought this was a 26'' tire.
http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=17264


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Jiffycake said:


> Skeet probably thought this was a 26'' tire.
> http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=17264


Ya thats the one  , I realized it was 24 when I went back to check. But is 2" really that big of a deal!?!?! The lowest I could find the 26 was around 35, so I guess I didn't get that ripped off considering I didn't have to pay for dang shipping.

Anyway just ordered:
-Wellgo MG-1s
-Kenda Kinipton tire
-spank grips
-Demolition seat
-SOBP mutiny dvd
-and a few more stickers

I got free shipping too:eekster:


----------



## Jiffycake (Sep 22, 2005)

More stickers lol. I have a bunch of atomlab stickers that came with bars I ordered. I used one on the bike and put one on my rear hatch glass


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Jiffycake said:


> More stickers lol. I have a bunch of atomlab stickers that came with bars I ordered. I used one on the bike and put one on my rear hatch glass


You want to send some to me:thumbsup:


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

*Got some new stuff in the mail...*

Got some new stuff in the mail, just put everything on last night, I tried to tighten up the chain but its hard with QR that barrely fits in my drop-outs.


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

now lets some action shots! lol
nice lookin' bike


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

aeffertz91 said:


> now lets some action shots! lol
> nice lookin' bike


Thanks, lol I could get some action shots if i only had someone to take them. My camra isn't exactly goot at shooting moving objects though...lol


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

maybe I'm wrong but I've heard DMR pedals only have one or two bearings in the centre of the axle, so they shake and bend very easy over the months. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

-.---.- said:


> maybe I'm wrong but I've heard DMR pedals only have one or two bearings in the centre of the axle, so they shake and bend very easy over the months. Correct me if I'm wrong.


Ya I heard that too, thats why I got the wellgo Mg-1s. But I just scratched them no more than 10min ago


----------



## ETBA (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks good, How do you like the kiniption tire? 

I am running the K-rads front and rear and thinkin of puttin a kiniption on the rear. Seem pretty good for street and park riding?


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

ETBA said:


> Looks good, How do you like the kiniption tire?
> 
> I am running the K-rads front and rear and thinkin of puttin a kiniption on the rear. Seem pretty good for street and park riding?


Ya its a great tire. Slightly on the heavy side but it does have grip covering the entire side walls. I slid out a few times today too but thats just because its wet out.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

wellgo mg-1's eat legs, trust me, mine arrived yesterday


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

bbrz4 said:


> wellgo mg-1's eat legs, trust me, mine arrived yesterday


I hit my pedal three times today and every time it left a huge gash in the pedal. Fun fact: there is black paint under the white!


----------

